# How do I tell purring from growling?



## shelbythehedgehog (Mar 30, 2014)

Almost every time I take Shelby out and play with her, she makes a purr-like noise. I don't know if it's a growl or a purr. Does anyone know what a purr and/or growl sound like?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

If she's huffy when you hear it, it's a growl. If she seems content it's likely a purr.


----------



## shelbythehedgehog (Mar 30, 2014)

abbys said:


> If she seems content it's likely a purr.


 Is it more quiet and like a little clicking sound?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

That's not purring nor growling. Purring sounds like a cat purrs. Not always that loud, but the clicking/chirping sounds are something different. They often make soft "clicking" noises when they're content (usually right before they go to sleep)


----------

